# New here, and new to breeding



## BrightSideBreeders (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello everybody, 
I am the founder/owner of Bright Side Breeders a small business I just began in order to make money doing something that I love and is my absolute passion. Rodents and small animals are beautiful creatures just like all animals and are my passion. I have just began breeding mice, and would love to learn more about how to further my business, and to save any mice in need!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome, all though I don't see how you will make money breeding, mice don't fetch much money, especially as it seems in most areas they don't sell well at all, so add up the cost of housing and feeding surely you will end up out of pocket?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome  
Seconding the above, though, especially if you are going to be saving any mice in need. Depending on what you mean by that statement, it can easily be a very expensive hobby, instead of a mildly expensive one.


----------



## BrightSideBreeders (Jul 1, 2013)

Well you see the only way I am possibly able to come out on top is my clients. Most of my purchasers are my friends, and I have been training my pet mice and rats to do fun tricks through the years (thus I also have a way overstock of cages and bedding and wheels that i have used, so I have had to buy nothing new). This interested many of my friends into the amazing world of small pets. A month or so ago I had a mishap, I saved a small female mouse from an abusive and neglectful owner. He had put three males and one female into a cage just to see the males fight and kill one another, it was a terrible cruelty for such beautiful animals. Anyway I took the female home (the males had all passed away), and it turned out she had gotten pregnant. I nurtured her and when her babies came I gave them the same treatment as I have all my small animals training them and loving them. After a week I had many people come up to me and offer me money for the babies I had trained, and a week later I had sold all the litter to loving homes. It got me interested in breeding and selling to good homes for a hobby and for the business. I enjoy small animals especially my little mice babies and ratties so much. Either way I have filled up many orders for the on the way mice pups to loving homes. I joined this AMAZING site to learn more because I am new to breeding and would love to know more, and receive any advice possible.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

What a wonderful story! So what do you train them? Mine dont learn anything


----------



## BrightSideBreeders (Jul 1, 2013)

I really only focus on a few key training things to make their time with me fun and enjoyable for all. I teach them to go into a litter pan which takes patience, but once achieved there is no more stinky gross bedding or poopy exercise wheels (especially if you use the solid floor exercise wheels that are much safer). Besides that I just hand train them, and if they are a smart little mouse I can succeed in teaching them little basketball tricks and to return a little ball to me if I roll it across the floor. LOADS Of MOUSEY FUN!


----------



## Mionemouse (Aug 21, 2013)

I would love to hear your training methods if you don't mind sharing - especially how you go about hand taming and litter training (and if you have been successful with older mice with this)


----------

